# Listening Schedule - Post Day 100



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric / MikeI'm keen to keep on listening to the tapes, should I listen in any specific pattern or listen to what I fancy at the time?Also just wondering if you had any recommendations of which tape (I can only fit one on my MP3 player) I should take on holiday with me to Crete?Mike - I wish I could fit you in my suitcase - then I could have all of them!Clair


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Claire,Lots of people ask this! You can do any of them as you wish, but Mike has suggested to keep 6 hours between listenings.Regarding which one to take on holiday, think about where you are symptom-wise. If you are still coping with D/C, and pain, then sessions 2 & 3 (or tape 2) If you just want to keep those positive thoughts reinforced, then tape 3; if you want well-being and relaxation basically, then session one....that is how I would choose, tho we all have our favorites, then take that one!!!Hope that helped







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Way To Go Clair!!!! Yay! Now have a wonderful trip! I have to tell ya, I packed _all_ my tapes well in tissue paper & put them in a ziplock bag. Hey, could ya tell I was a Girl Scout? I'm "always prepared".







BQ


----------

